# p5-Locale-gettext does not build



## Speedy (Jan 11, 2011)

```
===>  Extracting for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gettext-1.05.tar.gz.
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.2 - found
===>  Patching for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.2 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.2 - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
checking for gettext... no
checking for gettext in -L/usr/local/lib -lintl -I/usr/local/include... no
gettext function not found. Please install libintl at ./Makefile.PL line 18.
*** Error code 2
```
I reinstalled gettext, still getting this error, why?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2011)

When was the last time you updated ports, and have you been following /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## Speedy (Jan 12, 2011)

wblock,

thanks for reply.
Generally I read UPDATING, yes. And this is rather new install, less than four months. I just synced sources and rebuilt world, it appears I'm running 8.2 prerelease now. Ports are regularly updated, too.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2011)

I was thinking of 20100530, the big gettext update.  Install CDs have a copy of the ports tree as of the release date, so they can be pretty stale if it's not the latest release, and months old even then.

pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts can sometimes find problems.  It might also be something to do with a not-complete Perl upgrade.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, I think it has something to do with Perl upgrade, although perl-after-upgrade does not find anything. 
The question is how to fix Perl. :OOO


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2011)

UPDATING has notes on upgrading the Perl versions.  Come to think of it, there was a thread recently where Perl 5.10 worked when 5.8 didn't.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 12, 2011)

Forgot to add pkg_libchk did not help, and if I remember correctly I did not use ports from install CD. I think I made minimal base install and fetched everything in process, including ports tree.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, reading UPDATING a little more back and reinstalling Perl with all its siblings did the trick.


----------

